# Mississippi Bottles



## wonkapete (Oct 7, 2008)

A few Mississippi bottles.. 

 Digger, I'll start off with my 'Cotton' bottle that I haven't seen mentioned in your thread.  It's from Jackson.  The O-So Grape is from Bay St. Louis.







 The back of Dixieland is neat - it shows all the 'big' cities:







 The Kik is from Centreville, Miss:






 All different Biedenharns that aren't aren't so common:






 A soda water from Biedenharn..  and a Hancock Bottling Works bottle from Bay St. Louis:






 An old milk bottle that lists all the towns in area - Gulfport, Pass Christian, Biloxi, Bay St. Louis, Pascagoula.  A soda water from Gulfport Coca-Cola (has neat Magnolia blooms on it), and M'Grape from Biloxi:






 CCCB Co - Property of Coast Coca-Cola Bottling Co. Gulfport, Corso Cefalu Bottling Co. in Biloxi, Orange Crush from the French Bottling Works in Gulfport, and Consumers Bottling in Gulfport:






 Lastly, I'll throw in some old Barq's:






 The first one is a tough one to find - Barq's embossed on the shoulder.   It's the first 12 oz from the 1920s.  Thanks for the info. Robert.  Check out the Hardtner on the right.  Mr. Barq teamed up with him at one point and bottled from his bottling plant in Gulfport.

















 Oh, couldn't resist throwing in some old oyster cans from biloxi!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice stuff Jerry.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice I love that Cotton bottle its one I don't have. Do you ever get any bottles from Corinth area? bob


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 7, 2008)

I love that pinched waist Barqs.


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 7, 2008)

Bob, I recall a couple from Corinth but don't remember the brands.  Not many.  When I come across them again, I'll post the pics.  Thanks!


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 4, 2009)

I never realized the ribbed Barq's had different font, depending on the city, until I started gathering all my Barq's together.  The left one is Panama City.  The right one is Biloxi.


----------



## wonkapete (Feb 23, 2009)

I came across a different Dixieland in my collection today.  Not only the graphics are different, the cities on the back are different.


----------



## digdug (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Jerry-here is a bottle I found recently. Not that old, but had never seen it before.


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

i really like the Dixieland and ROCK SPRINGS ,would either be for sale??[]


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2012)

just dug up a green barqs bottel from Biloxi Ms any ideas


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello Randy,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for the news of your unearthing.

 What kinda green Barg's are you speaking of? Please put up some pictures and tell us all about it.

 Here's one'a Jerry / wonkapete's green Barg's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From HERE.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2012)

wish i could post pics on here but mine says  its too big and cant resize to fit but its embossed with Barqs only once on it  and the bottom says Biloxi ArtesianBottling Works    Biloxi Miss with 35 on it ane near the bottom on the side there is the #8232


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 13, 2012)

Any embossed soda with the word Artesian, is usually early 20th century! Digger, that's a nice group of embossed soda and milk bottles, maybe a trip south is in order. I don't collect ACL bottles , but those are very cool. I like the embossed soda water with the magnolia best!!


----------



## sodapops (Jan 13, 2012)

Question for you Mississippi guys. Do you know if there is a bottle (of any kind) from Mize, Miss.?


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

Ive seen you ask this a couple of times.I dont know of one but im not an expert on all Mississippi bottles.......at least not yet[].Ill keep an eye out at the Jackson show.Whats your interest in them?


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres a little Mize history,Its a pretty small place but there could have been a druggist there at one time.www.mize.town.ms.gov/history.html


----------



## SaratogaSprings (Jun 26, 2012)

I live in Saratoga Mississippi, which is just outside of Mize. There is no Mize MS bottle of any kind known to exist. Matter of fact, there is no bottle from all of Smith County known to exist.


----------



## #1twin (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice to see another Biloxian on this site. The Bottling Works on the bottom of the green Barqs makes it a little more desireable.

 Jerry,   No Moon Glo's???  Just kidding......their pretty hard to find. Nice Barq's collection. You have a few I would like to have also. I had an offer to trade a Barq's Coke for a Hartner but I knew it was not a good trade. I also have a Cefalu with a new moon and star on the shoulder. Call me when you want to go digging.        Marvin


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Marvin!  Man, those pictures are old!  Yep, I got Moon-Glos from Mobile and Biloxi.  I think the Mobile Moon-Glo is a lot tougher to find than Biloxi.  Yep, I have that Cefalu you speak of.  That's a neat looking bottle.  Find any new digging spots?  I've found one in North Mobile.  Nothing very old yet, but lots of throwaways from the '60s so far.  When I hit the old layer, I'll call ya up.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 13, 2013)

I found a 1920 Jackson Mississippi Hobbleskirt coca cola bottle, but can't find much information on other Jackson coke bottles.  Is there any value to it?


----------



## BMac (Jan 13, 2013)

No, there's no value to it, send it to me, i'll take it off your hands, Lol! []

 Post a picture someone will tell you about it,


----------



## fishnuts (Jan 14, 2013)

Jackson Bottle Show this Saturday!
 I'll likely be in the area with the other acl guys.

 Stop by and sell me some old Arkansas bottles.

 By the by, I thought that there are back-side  art variants on the all white Dixieland...maybe?  No?  Yes?


----------

